# [ODMP] Cumberland County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina ~ September 30, 2005



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Cumberland County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on September 30, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17885*


----------

